# Happiness.



## Mindful

If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?

Give us your answer.


----------



## Mac1958

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?


No, because I would be afraid that, over time, I would lose all empathy.
.


----------



## Crepitus

No, artificial happiness isn't real.  

True happiness is being satisfied with who and what you are.


----------



## Quentin111

No, I hate drugs.


----------



## denmark

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.


Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.

However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
Is that not what most people strive for?
HEAVEN?


----------



## Mindful

denmark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
Click to expand...


Which begs the question: what is reality?


----------



## denmark

Mindful said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which begs the question: what is reality?
Click to expand...

Reality is what YOU perceive, supplemented by what YOU believe, and is relative to YOUR position.
Everyone has their own reality, but if many individuals share the same perceptions & data that they confirm/correlate independently (from each other’s relative position), then we can talk about a shared reality.


----------



## ding

denmark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which begs the question: what is reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality is what YOU perceive, supplemented by what YOU believe, and is relative to YOUR position.
> Everyone has their own reality, but if many individuals share the same perceptions & data that they confirm/correlate independently (from each other’s relative position), then we can talk about a shared reality.
Click to expand...

That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Reality exists independent of your perception of reality. Reality is. An example of that is that you are currently banned. That isn’t my perception. That is reality.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.


It’s called God. And most people reject it.


----------



## Mindful

denmark said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
Click to expand...



Huxley wrote  about it.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s called God. And most people reject it.
Click to expand...


I don't.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
Click to expand...

Huxley liked to hear himself speak.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
Click to expand...


That's got nothing to do with his writings.


----------



## DustyInfinity

What if the pill allowed people to find 'true happiness', whatever that is?  It doesn't have to be like Huxley's drugged out zombie state.  What if it was an actual form of enlightenment and well being?


----------



## ding

An interesting thing about happiness is that physiologically it does two things; it releases dopamine which produces that happy feeling and it turns on all the learning centers in the brain.


----------



## harmonica

would you know what happiness is if you didn't have unhappiness?


----------



## ding

harmonica said:


> would you know what happiness is if you didn't have unhappiness?


Yeah, it’s called dopamine.


----------



## Hellbilly

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.



No pill required.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## there4eyeM

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.


Interesting question in a way. "Perpetual happiness" seems somewhat like an oxymoron. Human perceptions are based upon contrasts and opposites. It is literally impossible to be in one emotional state constantly. To reach some sate of transcendence of samsara, a place of enlightenment and escape from illusion (what Buddha represents) might be the ultimate a human could reach, but that would not be called happiness.


----------



## Vastator

Mindful said:


> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.


No.


----------



## ding

And yet many many people are addicted to drugs and alcohol.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
Click to expand...

He read aloud.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> And yet many many people are addicted to drugs and alcohol.



And Internet forums.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was pill that would put you in a perpetual state of happiness, would you take it?
> 
> Give us your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He read aloud.
Click to expand...


How do _you _know?


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet many many people are addicted to drugs and alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Internet forums.
Click to expand...

Yes, and Internet forums. Man, by nature is a compulsive creature. If you want to know what man believes and worships you have to watch what he does. Not listen to what he says.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perpetual state? Not possible; that’s not how biology & psychology works.
> We have motivations, which are ruled by BOTH happy & unpleasant mental/emotional states.
> Drugs that make you “happy” do NOT last. Reality eventually kicks in.
> 
> However, for the sake of fantasy, YES, i would take such a pill. Why not?
> Is that not what most people strive for?
> HEAVEN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He read aloud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do _you _know?
Click to expand...

He was British, right?


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley wrote  about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He read aloud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do _you _know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was British, right?
Click to expand...


Yes; and relocated to California for his eye condition.


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huxley liked to hear himself speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He read aloud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do _you _know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was British, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; and relocated to California for his eye condition.
Click to expand...

That makes it even worse.


----------



## Mindful

ding said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's got nothing to do with his writings.
> 
> 
> 
> He read aloud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do _you _know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was British, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; and relocated to California for his eye condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes it even worse.
Click to expand...


With him, it improved. The quality of the light.

You've never experienced the low skies of England, in the winter?


----------



## ding

Mindful said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> He read aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do _you _know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was British, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; and relocated to California for his eye condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes it even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With him, it improved. The quality of the light.
> 
> You've never experienced the low skies of England, in the winter?
Click to expand...

I’ve been there.


----------

